# Sikhism, Multiverse, Reality And Consciousness



## Jasdeep118 (May 2, 2018)

So in history, people often think that reality isn't real and that its an illusion in a sense, and Sikhism it says that in a way reality is false and that the only truth is in God, and then there is a multiverse theory which says there are multiple verses, but I was wondering in Sikhism if Reality is kind of an Illusion by God in a way, and what is Sikhi's view on consciousness?

Reality Doesn’t Exist Until We Measure It, Quantum Experiment Confirms
Confronting the Multiverse: What 'Infinite Universes' Would Mean
Prof Hawking's multiverse finale


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 6, 2018)

Jasdeep118 said:


> So in history, people often think that reality isn't real and that its an illusion in a sense, and Sikhism it says that in a way reality is false and that the only truth is in God, and then there is a multiverse theory which says there are multiple verses, but I was wondering in Sikhism if Reality is kind of an Illusion by God in a way, and what is Sikhi's view on consciousness?
> 
> Reality Doesn’t Exist Until We Measure It, Quantum Experiment Confirms
> Confronting the Multiverse: What 'Infinite Universes' Would Mean
> Prof Hawking's multiverse finale



Jasdeep118,

Guru Fateh.

In order to move this discussion further:

Would you be kind enough to share what you mean/understand by reality?
What is the difference between reality and truth? The latter comes in different forms.
Relative/subjective Truth
Objective Truth
Absolute Truth
 Thanks


----------



## ActsOfGod (May 7, 2018)

With regards to multiverses, from Japji Sahib Pauri 22:

ਪਾਤਾਲਾ ਪਾਤਾਲ ਲਖ ਆਗਾਸਾ ਆਗਾਸ ॥

ਓੜਕ ਓੜਕ ਭਾਲਿ ਥਕੇ ਵੇਦ ਕਹਨਿ ਇਕ ਵਾਤ ॥

ਸਹਸ ਅਠਾਰਹ ਕਹਨਿ ਕਤੇਬਾ *ਅਸੁਲੂ ਇਕੁ ਧਾਤੁ* ॥

ਲੇਖਾ ਹੋਇ ਤ ਲਿਖੀਐ ਲੇਖੈ ਹੋਇ ਵਿਣਾਸੁ ॥

ਨਾਨਕ ਵਡਾ ਆਖੀਐ ਆਪੇ ਜਾਣੈ ਆਪੁ ॥੨੨॥

There are nether worlds beneath nether worlds, and hundreds of thousands of heavenly worlds above.

The Vedas say that you can search and search for them all, until you grow weary.

The scriptures say that there are 18,000 worlds, but *in reality, there is only One Universe*.

If you try to write an account of this, you will surely finish yourself before you finish writing it.

O Nanak, call Him Great! He Himself knows Himself. ||22||


----------



## Sikhilove (May 12, 2018)

Jasdeep118 said:


> So in history, people often think that reality isn't real and that its an illusion in a sense, and Sikhism it says that in a way reality is false and that the only truth is in God, and then there is a multiverse theory which says there are multiple verses, but I was wondering in Sikhism if Reality is kind of an Illusion by God in a way, and what is Sikhi's view on consciousness?
> 
> Reality Doesn’t Exist Until We Measure It, Quantum Experiment Confirms
> Confronting the Multiverse: What 'Infinite Universes' Would Mean
> Prof Hawking's multiverse finale



Hi

Yeh Guru Nanak taught that this world is just a dream and to focus (meditate) on the Truth.The world was made from Nothing, and thats the truth. Hence all is an illusion. Arguments etc are just human rubbish, for in reality there is Nothing, Nothing and noone to fear, nothing and noone to be angry at, nothing to be dissapointed with, no curse that can harm or work on us etc.

Only True Unconditional Love, which is the reason we were created in our current form and for which the entire universe was created.

He made us out of an unconditional, unshakable Love.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (May 17, 2018)

ActsOfGod said:


> With regards to multiverses, from Japji Sahib Pauri 22:
> 
> ਪਾਤਾਲਾ ਪਾਤਾਲ ਲਖ ਆਗਾਸਾ ਆਗਾਸ ॥
> 
> ...




There may be one universe it’s true. But it doesn’t discount the possibility of what scientists refer to as a multiverse because: our understanding of what constitutes a ‘universe’ may in fact only be one of those 18,000 worlds while the multiverse May be the ‘universe’. We can’t assume that 18,000 is only referring to planets etc. We know already that even if you take only 1% of the stars in our solar system and say that hey could have a planet and only 1% of those could possibly harbour life and only 1% of those sentient life... you’d still have way more than 18,000. So maybe our understanding of what is a ‘universe’ is limited.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 17, 2018)

In my opinion, what @ActsOfGod is trying to say that no matter how many layers this celestial cake may have, Guru Nanak says, there’s only One no matter how the religions try to use their respective abacuses in the counting.


----------



## sukhsingh (May 17, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> Hi
> 
> Yeh Guru Nanak taught that this world is just a dream and to focus (meditate) on the Truth.The world was made from Nothing, and thats the truth. Hence all is an illusion. Arguments etc are just human rubbish, for in reality there is Nothing, Nothing and noone to fear, nothing and noone to be angry at, nothing to be dissapointed with, no curse that can harm or work on us etc.
> 
> ...


I don't agree that nanak ji taught us that the world is just a dream


----------



## Sikhilove (May 18, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> I don't agree that nanak ji taught us that the world is just a dream



What do you believe?


----------



## sukhsingh (May 18, 2018)

Sikhilove said:


> What do you believe?


I don't believe Sikh philosophy is congruent to such a simplified statement.. you can't control  dreams, maybe the word illusory may be closer


----------



## Sikhilove (May 19, 2018)

sukhsingh said:


> I don't believe Sikh philosophy is congruent to such a simplified statement.. you can't control  dreams, maybe the word illusory may be closer



You can control your actions in dreams, if you remain awake n aware day and night. An illusion and a dream is the same thing.

I'm watching the royal wedding , very exciting!


----------

